# EN World NWN Server Online



## Morrus (Aug 18, 2004)

I've managed to arrange a server to host an EN World _Neverwinter Nights_ game.

The server is online 24/7 (barring maintenance and module updates), and is currently running a modified version of the hugely popular _Path of Ascension_ module.

You can find the server at Gamespy (click on Multiplayer and then Join Internet Game in your _Neverwinter Nights_ menu) in the "Action" category. The server name is "*0 EN World*"; the module name is "*EN World*".

The module requires that you have both NWN expansion packs (_Shadows of Undrentide_ and _Hordes of the Underdark_) installed. No hak packs or other additional content are currently necessary.

*About the Module*

The module is a semi-persistent world based around the town of Ascension. You, like many others, have arrived at Ascension in order to seek out the _Crown of Ascension_, an artifact which grants immortality. Along the way, you will engage in many sub-quests and explore many areas. It is recommended that you team up with other online players and form a party, as some areas will be difficult to manage alone.

There are some server rules in place to keep everyone nice. Killing other players is not permitted. More details available in the module itself (talk to the ship captain at the beginning or check out the sign on the edge of Ascension).

*DMs and Stuff*

If the server proves reasonably popular, I may ask if anyone wants to be a DM. For now, though, I'm content to just see how it goes. Give it a bit before worrying about who gets to be DM, who gets to modify/expand the module and so forth. I'll post an update in this forum if the situation changes.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 18, 2004)

Hmmm, for some reason the server didn't appear when I looked at games being listed.

Is there an IP address for the server so I could use the Direct Connect function?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 18, 2004)

I can see it, and have seen a few people pop in, so it's there.

Do you have both expansion packs installed?


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah, but I'm also on dial-up, which might explain it.  Another possibility is that we're running different versions of the game:  I'm using v1.62 (the latest version).

I'll keep checking to see if it shows up.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> The module requires that you have both NWN expansion packs (_Shadows of Undrentide_ and _Hordes of the Underdark_) installed.  No hak packs or other additional content are currently necessary.



 Are you sure?

 I currently play the _Path of Ascension_ (started to check it out after your first try with the ENW server ) on another server and it works fine w/o any of the expansions. There are also people with the expansions around, which I can see, if they have picked up a PrC (using the PC scrying tool to check out their classes).

 So I guess, if you are using the standard module pretty much, then it should work fine, really.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Morrus (Aug 18, 2004)

It's a _modified_ Path of Ascension.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2004)

Well, when I am at home, I'll give it a try and see if it works or not. 

...

Now I see the difference, and it won't work without the expansions, too bad. :\

Bye
Thanee


----------



## driver8 (Aug 18, 2004)

Cool Thanks Morrus.. Ill have to check this out this evening.


----------



## Chaz (Aug 18, 2004)

Sweet news, thanks Morrus... I will try to check it out tonight sometime or soon.

Peace


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 18, 2004)

Played around a bit...not much yet. Want to find a good time to find...well, OTHER EnWorlders. I love the character names, though! Great NPCs!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 18, 2004)

There have been a lot of single players, but I've yet to see more than one player at once!  Hopefully, that'll happen soon.


----------



## driver8 (Aug 18, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> There have been a lot of single players, but I've yet to see more than one player at once!  Hopefully, that'll happen soon.




Ok, Im shooting for 8 pm EST  for those in the USA. Hopefully Ill see some ENworlders around. PC will probably be my halfling rogue Verro Quicksilver...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 18, 2004)

I've got a Human Cleric...don't know if I'll be around for that 8PM EST thing. May go to bed.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 19, 2004)

Just curious about something- is everyone playing characters with their ENWorld names, or are they creating "real" PCs? I created a real one myself, but I was the only one on the server at the time, so didn't have anything to compare to.

(Actually, not entirely true- someone was DM'ing at the time- Morrus, perhaps?)


----------



## driver8 (Aug 19, 2004)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Just curious about something- is everyone playing characters with their ENWorld names, or are they creating "real" PCs? I created a real one myself, but I was the only one on the server at the time, so didn't have anything to compare to.
> 
> (Actually, not entirely true- someone was DM'ing at the time- Morrus, perhaps?)





I actually tried to locate the server just now..cant seem to find it. Ill be creating a fighter myslef (changed my mind) a human named Revren Thrall. ill try again..

BTW, I also recommend Moonshae Nights under Action, its a nice world set in the Moonshae Islands of FR.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 19, 2004)

I was going to make a Fighter named "Ankh-Morpork Guard" but just went with a Cleric named "Jyren BlueIce"


----------



## Chaz (Aug 19, 2004)

Well I played for several hours today... It was fun. I got tired of having to kill rats, but it was needed for exp haha. My char is up to 3rd lev now and ive been looking around a bit. So far I like it. Even had somebody join me for a while at the end there. Was fun playing in a (small)team.

BTW I decided to play a monk for the heck of it. His name is 
"Chazman of the Jade Path" or something strange like that.

Hope to see more folks on. Found a couple cool- slightly hidden(out of the way?)- items so far to. Fun.

Peace


----------



## driver8 (Aug 19, 2004)

Chaz said:
			
		

> Well I played for several hours today... It was fun. I got tired of having to kill rats, but it was needed for exp haha. My char is up to 3rd lev now and ive been looking around a bit. So far I like it. Even had somebody join me for a while at the end there. Was fun playing in a (small)team.
> 
> BTW I decided to play a monk for the heck of it. His name is
> "Chazman of the Jade Path" or something strange like that.
> ...




Ok, I must be blind, I am unable to find the server. Any help?


----------



## valn (Aug 19, 2004)

*First Try*

Hi!

I've just tried the PW. I've played as a dwarven cleric named "Kebur Brum". I did some adventuring with another player. (*waves to Chaz*) It's a different experience for me, being used to modules (single player, mostly). I can already tell that it will be fun to play with many other PCs (because in single player mode, you can honestly find better modules  ) But that's the point of a PW isn't it, multiplaying? 

I might drop by tomorrow night (thursday), but it's uncertain. However, I'll almost certainly play again friday night (after 9 pm EST), so if anybody wants a knowledgeable, not too grumpy, curious and friendly ("yes, yes, some of me kin actually are!") dwarven cleric, look for me in Ascension.

Driver8 (and others), it took me a while to find it, because the name isn't EnWorld, it's something like "O - EnWorld". You will find it more easily by clicking on top on "Module Name" (to get that column alphabetized (sp?)), then look for EnWorld. (That's all from memory -- tired!-- I hope I got it right!)

Have fun everyone!

PS: 



Spoiler



Does the Captain of the Guard *always* have to remind you of rules when you pass him by??


----------



## Henry (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm on now. Anyone want to join up?

P.S. The server is called 0 ENWorld or something similar. THe module is called ENWorld under "action". try that!


----------



## Henry (Aug 19, 2004)

Did anyone besides me just get tossed at 12;50 A.M. Eastern Daylight Time?

One minute I was travelling with Drivva (Express?) and the next minute, I'm alone... and about five seconds after that, my windows XP reboots! Crap!

I've got to turn in for bed as of 1:15, so my apologies to my travelling companion, but I'll try again tomorrow night after 11:00 pm.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 19, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Did anyone besides me just get tossed at 12;50 A.M. Eastern Daylight Time?
> 
> One minute I was travelling with Drivva (Express?) and the next minute, I'm alone... and about five seconds after that, my windows XP reboots! Crap!
> 
> I've got to turn in for bed as of 1:15, so my apologies to my travelling companion, but I'll try again tomorrow night after 11:00 pm.



 After 11? Ugh...4AM...need sleep...cursed time zones!


----------



## Henry (Aug 19, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> After 11? Ugh...4AM...need sleep...cursed time zones!




Actually, until October, that's 3 AM, so that should be easy. 

Reason after 11: I spend time with my wife before she goes to work, so 11 to about 12:30 or so I have free time.  Sometimes before that, but usually 11's the case.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll see if I can be on to DM a bit at that time, but no promises!

Who was it I followed round as a dog for a while?


----------



## Henry (Aug 19, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'll see if I can be on to DM a bit at that time, but no promises!
> 
> Who was it I followed round as a dog for a while?




Wasn't me; I was a Halfling with black robes and black skin (looked pretty neat!) with a crossbow and a panther. Of course the name I used was a giveaway, too.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 19, 2004)

Question: who has the Community Expansion Pack installed?  It looks pretty neat, and expands the game quite significantly.  I'm thinking of using it if enough people have it.  Problem is, for those that don't already have it, it's a 119MB download.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 19, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Question: who has the Community Expansion Pack installed?  It looks pretty neat, and expands the game quite significantly.  I'm thinking of using it if enough people have it.  Problem is, for those that don't already have it, it's a 119MB download.



 I don't have it...I could get it if enough people think we should use it.


----------



## valn (Aug 19, 2004)

*Cep*

I already have downloaded the CEP. Any download isn't really a problem since I have broadband, but for dial-up, I admit that 119 MB is pretty big! Hmmm and isn't there a 1.01 patch for the CEP?

Since I've never played a module requiring CEP, I don't know what it has to offers first-hand, but it did seem to have some interesting stuff.  Although I'm wondering what effects the upcoming patch (1.64 is it?) will have on the CEP content? So it's up to you Morrus.

I vaguely remember seeing a dog last night,  but maybe it was the town's dog? Next time, I'll offer it a treat, just to be on the safe side! 

(My brown-haired dwarf was wandering in cleric's robe for a while, before changing for his studded leather armor. Later on, I was running around with Chaz and my faithful celestial badger.)


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 19, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Who was it I followed round as a dog for a while?




That was me. Too bad Rufus wasn't around when I got killed by the fire beetles.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 19, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Question: who has the Community Expansion Pack installed?  It looks pretty neat, and expands the game quite significantly.




I've got it, but I haven't really noticed all that many things that it does for the game that the regular game doesn't. It's mostly cosmetic- a lot of new items, some weapons (which, unfortunately, due to the engine, can't be used with feats like Weapon Focus, etc.). Some new monsters (some green slimes and puddings, notably, as well as some cool stirges and demons/devils). I'd say it's only worthwhile if you're planning on actually going in and doing some CEP work on the module itself- nice flavor if used properly.

Oh, and you could potentially play a Wemic or Brownie (if you have the character creator installed- not sure how that works with multiplayer, though.)

Something that I think is far more useful and interesting is the Player Resource Consortium Prestige Class pack. Tons of Prestige Classes, as well as new spells and the new Epic Spellcasting rulesystem (that is supposed to be much more involved and interesting than the Hordes of the Underdark version- I haven't gotten anyone to a level to test it yet, though.)

If you want to check it out, go here: Player Resource Consortium


----------



## valn (Aug 19, 2004)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Something that I think is far more useful and interesting is the Player Resource Consortium Prestige Class pack. Tons of Prestige Classes, as well as new spells and the new Epic Spellcasting rulesystem (that is supposed to be much more involved and interesting than the Hordes of the Underdark version- I haven't gotten anyone to a level to test it yet, though.)




I've been using the PRC hak for a while. With the download (1.73 MB, if not mistaken), you get an auto-updater (or whatever it's called), which adds the PRC to any modules you like. I wanted to go Eldritch Knights with my solo character (but changed my mind along the way). The site has a full list of the prestige classes. And you can disable the options you don't like or don't feel appropriate.  I think their item creation feats could be interesting too (the way it works, you need to find "recipes" in order to be able to craft objects). Admittedly, we're all a long way from there, specially the Epic Spells! 

Hmm, speaking of item creation, one useful addition would be having blank scrolls, empty bottles and bone wands on sale in Ascension. They're used with the scribe scroll (which the wizards get for free), brew potion and craft wands feat. I love making my own magic stuff, but it's just a suggestion. It's up to you Morrus. And let me put it another way, whatever is added on the PW, you get to use against us!


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 19, 2004)

Well, I was finally able to get into the server by using the name tha began with a 0 like Henry mentioned.  I'll be back later, hope to see some ENWorlders there!


----------



## Henry (Aug 20, 2004)

*Very Important - Sp2*

I'm running SP2 - anyone else running XP sp2 and running Neverwinter Nights games on the internet? Ever since I loaded sp2, I'm being kicked from any game I load after about 10 minutes, and I'd pretty sure it's SP2 at work. I've tried with the firewall enabled and disabled, with the same results. at times it even reboots my computer!

Anyone else run sp2, NWN, and have any problems? I don't want to uninstall SP2 unless I have to.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 20, 2004)

What is SP2?


----------



## driver8 (Aug 20, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> What is SP2?





I m sure hes referring to Windows service pack 2, which Miscrosoft released to fix security holes in IE and Windows. There are several games that conflict with the new pack and make it hard to play online. I think a list cane be found on the Microsoft page or at gamespot.com. I dont recall NWN having any conflicts, but it could cause firewall online play issues.

BTW, I finally found the server last nite. Look for Drivva Ehyt half orc barbarian stomping about. Henry-that was me running with you to the fire beetles, but I got the blue screen of death..I rebooted but you were gone too. Thanks Windows!


----------



## valn (Aug 20, 2004)

*Henry*, I don't have SP2 yet (need to wait for the french version).
I've read on NWVault that there shouldn't be a problem between the game and SP2, but well if you have that problem since you upgraded, then maybe they were wrong... 

*Driver8*, I was playing Kebur Brunn (the dwarven cleric). It was nice adventuring with you. 

*Morrus*, thanks for that RP bit! 
We REALLY have to do something about that rat infestation!!!! 

I should be around tomorrow night. Might be interesting to check out that crypt!

But whatever you do, beware of the BEARS!!!!


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 20, 2004)

Valn is right, beware of bears!  I joined a party with him and a bear almost wiped out all 3 members of our group.


----------



## LrdApoc (Aug 20, 2004)

Well now that things seem to be up and running I'll definately stop in once I get home from work (2am EST or so)

As far as the CEP it makes a difference more if the module was designed to use it as stated above. It is a big download for Dial-up and if you add it to a mod it will need to be installed for people to play I believe... so I'd vote don't bother unless you can find something it lets you do that you already can't.


----------



## Henry (Aug 20, 2004)

valn said:
			
		

> *Henry*, I don't have SP2 yet (need to wait for the french version).
> I've read on NWVault that there shouldn't be a problem between the game and SP2, but well if you have that problem since you upgraded, then maybe they were wrong...




Valn, just for general edification, I uninstalled SP2, and Lo, and Behold, I ran on the ENWorld server for over an hour with not a single glitch! I don't like running without SP2, but I'm not going to have a choice if I want NWN, until people start patching the Multiplayer game problems that SP2 causes...



> But whatever you do, beware of the BEARS!!!!



I hear ya! I saw that monstrosity (tried to lend a hand, that was me as the little short dude flinging crossbow bolts ineffectually), but by the time I started, you looked like it was under hand.

If I get a chance to go again tomorrow night, I'd be more than happy to adventure with someone - I'm pretty effective when my panther-and-dire-boar menagerie's up and running! 

Later!

Henry(k)


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh, just so everyone knows, if you see a dwarf paladin named Ghimlan Hammerclash, that's me.


----------



## Asmo (Aug 20, 2004)

I´m Bognar Balden, a stout dwarf wielding a warhammer.
Been playing quite a bit with a nice Paladin ( a good human!), but we could use another hand for sure.

Asmo


----------



## valn (Aug 20, 2004)

*Henry*, I found this thread on Bioware’s site about SP2. Here. Don’t know if that’ll help though. Perhaps you can report your problem to them anyway?

And you’re more than welcomed to join with me if we’re both around at the same time. A good familiar and a summoned creature is almost essential for a wizard in NWN if you go solo! I got through many modules, healing my creatures with potions because I knew that if they died, I wouldn’t last long on my own... 

*Dark Jetzer*, I think that bear killed me in just one attack!!!   What I didn’t know at first was that you don’t immediately die when you’re dropped to 0 hp. It’s a nice change! If a party member is quick enough, you can still be saved. I hope we’ll have many other adventures together. 

It's nice to see more and more people around.


----------



## KenM (Aug 20, 2004)

Is there anyway that Morrus can put a little sticky thing on the fourms that tell us how manp players are on the NWN server at that time?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 20, 2004)

I'll be on as my cleric Jyren BlueIce in a little bit...probably.


----------



## Henry (Aug 21, 2004)

My apologies to whomever was playing Chazman... Earlier in the evening, I accidentally clicked on the "attitude" button and shifted you to "dislike" and it wouldn't let me shift you back to "like"... as a result, my Panther familiar saw you and got a little... playful. 

Again, I apologize.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 21, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> Is there anyway that Morrus can put a little sticky thing on the fourms that tell us how manp players are on the NWN server at that time?



Now way that I know of.  At present, there tends to be between 2 and 5 people online at a time.  Seems to be increasing.

One party (of two) has reached 9th level and progressed quite a ways, but seems to have gotten stuck at an area which requires help from a magic-user of some kind (they are both warrior types - a paladin and a fighter, I think!)

One player has been the first to buy a house!  You'll find it on the road to town.


----------



## valn (Aug 21, 2004)

I think we were 5 at some point tonight.

Wow! Level 9 is very good! I'm only 4 at the moment (and trying to avoid that respawn penalty!!  )

I didn't know you could buy a house. Hmmm, reminds me of another MMORPG.

After tonight, I still think the Bear was the nastiest creature i've met, but I learned a humbling experience from kobolds! 

Henry, Chaz, Jetzer, thanks for tagging along tonight.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm only level 3 right now.  I guess I'll need to do a little power-leveling sometime.

Also, kobolds may not be dangerous in small groups, but when there's about a dozen of them perched atop cliffs shooting crossbows at you, they can be really hard to fight, as myself, Valn, and Henry found out.


----------



## 2WS-Steve (Aug 21, 2004)

Logged in tonight to try it out and it's quite cool. It's the first time I tried NWN online actually.

Met up with Chaz in the game and he showed me around. We had the good fortune to run into an elder air elemental on the road outside town -- him 4th (?) and me a 2nd level human cleric; we met up again near the tree for some reason...

I'm playing Simon Leucauge, a human cleric currently at the heady heights of 2nd level.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm still a 2nd level Cleric...almost to level 3. 

So who's Chaz? It seems like we've all run around with him at one point.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm popping in for a bit.


----------



## valn (Aug 21, 2004)

*Jetzer*, I think if we go at the kobolds again, more slowly and with good preparation, with could finish what we started. It's not so much the kobolds, but 



Spoiler



their arrows! And their shamans...


  

Those undead were pretty nasty too! At level 5, I should have better spells to deal with them.

Last night was my record in terms of respawning! Three times, I think, with probably close to a 1,000 XP loss. So I guess the lesson there is "_slow and steady wins the race_".   

Who is *Chaz*? Why he's your friendly neighborhood spider-monk.   
Chaz also showed me around the first time I played.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 21, 2004)

Undead are the one thing I don't have much of a problem with...even at level 2. Mmmm, Turn Undead is such a great power.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 21, 2004)

I see folks have made it pretty far already (L9/10).  I'm only level 2, and writing the book on "why barbarians shouldn't adventure alone".


Later: Loads of fun, thanks, guys!


----------



## Chaz (Aug 22, 2004)

Well I just wanted to say I got the chance to play again last night... look forward to playing a bit tonight also. Ive been having a blast so far. Ive played NWN a lot single player, but never really gave it a good long chance multiplayer before now. Im glad this server is set up. Im having a blast. And you can get houses to? Thats awesome. I ran into a DM who told me about it and look forward to someday having a house of my own. Reminds me of Ultima Online I used to play for about 5 years. I had a large tower in that and it was great fun.

Anyway my Monk (Chazman of the Jade Path, or something strange like that) finally reached 5th last night. I probably could have been higher by now, but ive been having a great time helping out some of the new chars ive run into. Great meeting new folks. And ive met a few higher than me that helped me out. Thanks to those of you who ive met so far.

Great job guys. Keep up the good work. Im not certain I will be able to afford a house(have to by to many potions since I cant wear armor hahaha) but im sure going to try. If not, its still lots of fun.   

Thanks again.
Peace.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 22, 2004)

I think I'll join in the fun.  I'll be creating a character who is as close to my namesake as I can get him in the D&D rules.  I begin tonight!    Anyone who's on should recognize me immediately.


----------



## valn (Aug 22, 2004)

Wow! I played most of the day!! 
(Although certainly not as much as Elendiel!    )

WARNING: This game is addictive!!

_This afternoon:_
*Olgar*, it's been great. Both in action and in RP.
*Ankh*, thanks for joining with us. 

_Tonight:_
*Chaz* and *Drivva*, we have made quite a formidable team. The only way I can be worthy of being in the same party is by providing some healing and protection. 

*Morrus*, was that you following us as a dire bear? If so, thanks for the help!
*Elendiel*, good RP and thanks for the hospitality and advices.

*Angcuru*, I did see you tonight.  Welcome in Ascension! If you need advice or just for some RP, just come and see me, when I'm in town.

Well, after that much playing, I'm almost at level 7. I'm not bragging, though. I know I owe it to the great players I adventured with.

This game is at least 10 times more fun when played with others.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 22, 2004)

valn said:
			
		

> _This afternoon:_
> *Olgar*, it's been great. Both in action and in RP.
> *Ankh*, thanks for joining with us.




Sorry for disappearing! Had conn trouble. But it was definitely great! And yes, it is FAR too addictive.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 22, 2004)

It was awesome running around town and seeing that all the important NPCs were named after the Mods/Admins. Morrus' Tavern, Guard Captain Piratecat,  .  The only trouble I had was with character creation, 'cause I kept forgetting one thing or another, and it took me 4 character builds to get it right.     So now I've got 3 _Angcuru_s on the server, two of which are not going to be used at all.  So I'm kinda hoping that Morrus or whoever set it up to delete inactive characters.  If not, the characters _Angcuru_ and _Angcuru Ielion_ can be deleted, just don't touch _Angcuru Ioneil_.  Now, BACK TO GAME!


----------



## WampusCat43 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Very, very cool*

Hadn't played NWN online before - really impressive.  If you see Moe DeLozier wandering around lost, please take him in.  He's the one with the blank look on his face, trying to figure out what a scribing station and an enchanting statue are for.


----------



## driver8 (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey all-

Having fun too..my apologies to Olgar today..I got delayed and my 10 minute afk ran into 2 hours.

Im going to be on around 7 or 8 est, if anyone wants to party with a half orc bar 3 fighter 2 and poke round the dismal swamps...


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 22, 2004)

I was wondering where you had gone to.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 22, 2004)

Lots of fun today guys.  My only regret is that I'll be travelling for the next week and won't be able to get online to play.

We were finally able to take on the goblin chief, but learned not to wander into the Rift Canyon without some serious help.  Maybe next time the dismal swamp will await!


----------



## Steel_Wind (Aug 22, 2004)

*ENworld Server? I can help a lil with that...*

Excellent! Glad to see an official ENWorld NWN Server.

Seeing as my team knows a lil about Custom Content in NWN, I'd be willing to bend our team rules (we do not normally sponsor any particular NWN server) and throw some cool unreleased stuff your way. 

In that fashion, ENWorld's server can have some interesting things to hype its newfound status and attract more players.

For ENworld, I'm happy to make an exception...

The interested parties should drop me a note.


----------



## Chaz (Aug 23, 2004)

Just wanted to say once more im realy enjoying playing on this server. Lately ive been collecting some cool items and giving them to new players. I think it helps them out a bit to have a +1 weapon or magic cloak/boots/amulet/ring/gloves etc.. Fun to help out to.

Guess I better start saving my pennies though if im ever going to be able to afford that house some day haha.

Thanks Morrus, ENworld, and everyone else putting this together. Having a great time.

Peace


----------



## Morrus (Aug 23, 2004)

Chaz said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say once more im realy enjoying playing on this server. Lately ive been collecting some cool items and giving them to new players. I think it helps them out a bit to have a +1 weapon or magic cloak/boots/amulet/ring/gloves etc.. Fun to help out to.



Ah... could you not do that, Chaz?  It screws with the economy, and I'm trying to slowly introduce a working player-based economy (started by introducing the crafting system, and will eventually be phasing out the NPC vendors).


----------



## LrdApoc (Aug 23, 2004)

That was odd.. hmm just got booted I think.. Walked up started to talk to someone and the module reloaded..

Anyone else have this problem?

BTW: Playing as Eldric a cleric.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 23, 2004)

BTW, Morrus, I think it would be a good idea to have crafting tutorials, or some kind of central crafter's guild thingy where you can learn how to get started.  I still can't find a Skinning Knife.     I want to be able to put on my adventuring resume under additional talents :  "I might not be good with people, but _I can skin a man._"    

Gonna be on in about 15 minutes, if anyone want to join me.


----------



## Henry (Aug 23, 2004)

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> That was odd.. hmm just got booted I think.. Walked up started to talk to someone and the module reloaded..
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> BTW: Playing as Eldric a cleric.




Are you running Windows Service Pack 2 by any chance?

Read earlier in the thread about my experiences with SP2 and Neverwinter Nights.

In a nutshell, I load the pack, I keep crashing and rebooting. Unload it, and no problems...


----------



## driver8 (Aug 23, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Ah... could you not do that, Chaz?  It screws with the economy, and I'm trying to slowly introduce a working player-based economy (started by introducing the crafting system, and will eventually be phasing out the NPC vendors).




Hmm I better increase my dumb half orc INT score....


----------



## valn (Aug 23, 2004)

*Morrus*, you're doing a wonderful job! Thank you *so much*! 

The new crafting system seems VERY intriguing. I can't wait to dive into it. And it's something one can do on his own (or while waiting for his party mates to show up). As if this game didn't take enough of my time already!!   

But it seems like I can give a little back to the game that way.
If there's any other way I can help... I'll be happy to.

To *my party*, good adventuring, even though we took on more than we could chew. 

It's nice to see more and more people around. Perhaps we should have a party at Morrus' Inn some time?


----------



## driver8 (Aug 23, 2004)

Morrus, let me ingratiate myself by saying thanks too, this is a quality mod, and I appriate your efforts to add to it. And Drivva thanks you for that troll ambush 

I usually hate PW stuff, but this mod is fun, with lotsa exploring.

If theres anything I can do to help, let me know too.

And thanks for the offer Steel Wind, Im anxiously awaiting the DL stuff and it would be cool to get a sneak peek at content.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 23, 2004)

The craftable natural resources are now pretty much fully implemented, and are very important.

NPC merchants have very small inventories - their inventories will be fueled by characters who sell them items they have made or found.

You can see a list of crafting "recipies" here.  It seems a little inimidating at first, but you'll be surprised at how easy it is to get the hang of. Someone was manufacturing wooden spears and staves last night, and someone else tried their hand at mining and smelting.

Player owned properties also come with some resources and facilities for processing them.

I'm also working on a bulletin board system for the tavern so it can be used to advertise new quests, properties for sale and so players can leave messages for each other.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> So now I've got 3 _Angcuru_s on the server...



 Speaking of which... did you use the same name for them or a slightly different one?

 Because on one server (not this), I wanted to start a new character with the same name, but it didn't work at all... I also couldn't delete the old one for some reason (maybe that is normal with Server Vault?).

 On the one where I am playing now (also running the Path of Ascension, tho in a version, which works w/o the XPs), I remember that I had restarted after figuring out some stupid errors I made, which I wanted to correct with the new char, and after I had created that, the old one was simply gone (and with it my collected equipment... Doh! ).

 Anyways, just wanted to know, if it works to have multiple copies of a character with the same name here.

 Will see, that I can get my hands on the expansion packs soon, so I can join the fun here, too. Most servers seem fairly light on the roleplaying, so that would be a welcome change. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 23, 2004)

Cool new crafting stuff!!!

Oh, and how many of us are playing Clerics?!


----------



## Chaz (Aug 24, 2004)

@ Morrus,

Sorry, my bad. I will stop.

Peace


----------



## LrdApoc (Aug 24, 2004)

Ankh - I'm a lowly cleric.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 24, 2004)

Folks, make sure you keep an eye on the game's web page. I'm constantly adding more information (there's a whole load of info on the crafts there, for example).


----------



## Chaz (Aug 24, 2004)

I like the craftables idea.. its an interesting addition. I think having NO(or limited if they did have some.. out for me though) healing, barkskin, lesser resore, etc. etc.  potions available for purchase at this early stage of game is a bit extreme though... Just a thought.   

Still have high hopes for the game though. Lots of fun when others are on. Not sure about the totaly eliminating NPC vendors thing though. Hope it works.

Peace


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 24, 2004)

The craft skills are an interesting idea, but not being able to buy potions anymore makes the game much harder than it should be.

Also, there's a problem with drow assassins spawning in town, particularly in the Merchant's Emporium.

Still, I'm having fun playing!


----------



## Asmo (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes, the game has gotten tougher, that´s for sure, but I love every minute of it!
Some problems that I want to adress here:
why the extremly long savingtime? Maybe it has to do with the crafting and all the new stuff?
I hate that the logs is erased after the server goes down. It would be nice if this could be fixed.
Yes, the random drow assassin squad (with their evil leader!) spawning in the Merchant Hall and at the Armorer must be stopped. The leader is pretty hard with his high dam/res and his minions is no walk in the park. For low lvl chars it must be certain death?
And finally, some good news: after a long and a hard fought battle through dark forests and evil minions 2 brave adventureres were finally able to collect the fifth and final piece of the Staff. Anduin awaits, and the quest for the Crown continues..
Thanks Angcuru for joining  with 2 weary adventurers and telling such a marvellous tale! 

Asmo, aka Bognar the dwarf


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Ah... could you not do that, Chaz? It screws with the economy, and I'm trying to slowly introduce a working player-based economy (started by introducing the crafting system, and will eventually be phasing out the NPC vendors).



 Hmm... if that module is similar to the PoA I am playing (which I guess is the basic version), this will be tough to do.

 Why?

 Respawning treasure.

 Just from my own experience there, it is absolutely no problem to get huge amounts of money, if you are dedicated enough and know where to look. At a moderate level it takes only a couple minutes to get like 30~40k.

 This is not easily solved, since you cannot simply increase the time between respawns, because it screws over the ones that come second (or third or fourth ). Respawns are needed in a persistent world.

 Maybe it would be reasonable to reduce the value of gold and uber selling goods you can find there?

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Steel_Wind (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hmm... if that module is similar to the PoA I am playing (which I guess is the basic version), this will be tough to do.
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...





You don't award Gold. You award a token to collect a bounty. (Scale, bone, feather etc.)

Use NWNX2 or even simply flags (but you run out of those fast, so NWNX2 is a better idea) to keep track of it.

This provides a wholly customizeable diminshing return for bounty payouts when you have too many of the same token.  You can control your campaign gold far more easily in this fashion.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Aug 24, 2004)

*Need some low-level party members*

I've been playing for a couple of nights and, while I think it's a great module, it's kinda lonely out there.  Angcuru and the other higher-ups sail by and occasionally heal me, but mostly my fighter has been dying.  A lot.  Drow assassins, lizardmen, nether bats, sheesh.  If anyone's looking for a good flanker, please find Moe DeLozier.  He's a cheerful sort, running around posting notices on bulletin boards and selling fire beetle bellies.  And dying a lot.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, but there should still be treasure hordes and equipment you could find, or not? 

 Speaking of that stuff mostly. Like if you know a place, where a 20k gold pile can be found, you can go there and fetch it pretty easily, especially once you are a bit higher level than what the location is meant for usually.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Morrus (Aug 24, 2004)

There are ways to offset that by limiting or controlling trade.  For example, don't allow a PC to sell 60,000 GP worth of equipment to a local merchant.  If he had 60,000 GP (or, more likely, when you count the business he does in just a week, several million GP), he wouldn't be living in a little place like Ascension!

What I've done is limit the town merchants to a max price, so they can buy stuff off starting players to help them get started, but can't purchase national treasures from higher level PCs.

I'm trying to create a player merchant.  You leave stock with the merchant, and get paid (less his commission) once someone else buys it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 24, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> There are ways to offset that by limiting or controlling trade.  For example, don't allow a PC to sell 60,000 GP worth of equipment to a local merchant.  If he had 60,000 GP (or, more likely, when you count the business he does in just a week, several million GP), he wouldn't be living in a little place like Ascension!
> 
> What I've done is limit the town merchants to a max price, so they can buy stuff off starting players to help them get started, but can't purchase national treasures from higher level PCs.
> 
> I'm trying to create a player merchant.  You leave stock with the merchant, and get paid (less his commission) once someone else buys it.



 You played Horizons at all, Morrus? The crafting system, etc etc for this NWN thing really remind me of Horizons...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2004)

Nice ideas there, Morrus. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## valn (Aug 24, 2004)

*Asmo*, as Kebur would say: "Well done my friend!" 
Both *Bognar* and *Elendiel* are an inspiration! 

*WampusCat43*, I'm sorry I can't do more for *Moe*, beyond the occasional healing or spell boost. Adventuring alone isn't as much fun, that's for sure. But hopefully there will be other characters you can hook up with.

*Jetzer*, I haven't seen you in a while. Hope to run into you soon.

I agree that the drows are tough! While maybe I could handle some of them, their leader is beyond my power...

I suppose starting an economy is a slow process. I'm not sure how many regular players there are at this time. And how many are needed to have a good player-based economy.

I wanted to contribute last night and started collecting a few resources. However, I found out that merchants won't buy raw resources. And I realized that I couldn't use a miner's pick, woodcutter's axe or smith hammer because they are all set up as martial weapons... (a proficience I lack, as a cleric). Simply having them in your inventory isn't enough, you have to equip them. I'm not sure if this was intended or not?

After a long look at the CNR recipe lists, saying the whole crafting system being intimidating seems like an understatement!  There are very cool recipes though.

When I started making a list of the ingredients required to make a scroll (an item that can only be used once at that), I was kind of discouraged! Nevertheless, I set to the task. I quickly had to give up (for the moment), for a lack of glass vial (and then, the tinkering tools required to make it).

Once I get my hands on the basic ingredients I need, I'll give it another try.
On the other hand, I _love_ that recipe scroll I bought. It's a really nice and cool item. I'll be putting it to good use.

*Morrus*, thanks for all your efforts in setting this up. And that player merchant sounds interesting.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 24, 2004)

I think the thing to do is figure out how to do a few things and just stick to them.  You'll never have the skills to do everything anyway.  Once you've done it once, you'll find the whole process is easier than you think - I had that very experience, but after making some armour, realised that the whole thing is actually fairly simple.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 25, 2004)

Asmo said:
			
		

> Thanks Angcuru for joining  with 2 weary adventurers and telling such a marvellous tale!



You're quite welcome.      There's more to it, and you only need ask to hear it.

It's also _part_ of the premise for a series of novels I plan to write, eventually, so don't go yammering on to anyone.


----------



## Chaz (Aug 25, 2004)

I am pleased to announce that *Chazman of the Jade Path* has achieved 10th level of mastery in the Jade Path Temple way. Thanks to all who have helped him in his adventures.

He is looking forward now to meeting up with his landlord and receiving the key to his new home. If you see Chazman in town this week, ask him to buy you a drink at the Inn. He’s in a celebratory mood.


Peace


----------



## Elendiel (Aug 25, 2004)

Congratulations, Chaz. Having a house is really nice. I can attest to that.   

Now, for that beer you promised... that's every day of the week, right?

Pierre-Paul, aka Elendiel


----------



## Chaz (Aug 25, 2004)

Elendiel said:
			
		

> Congratulations, Chaz. Having a house is really nice. I can attest to that.
> 
> *Now, for that beer you promised... that's every day of the week, right?*
> 
> Pierre-Paul, aka Elendiel



For you my friend? You can count on it.   

Peace


----------



## Henry (Aug 25, 2004)

I have a small request, Morrus... Could you please do something about Piratecat?!?!?!

The guard, I mean.  I've had him interrupt my rest TWICE tonight, because he wandered by just as I was starting my rest cycle. I had to wait 2 minutes until I could rest again, and his information, while helpful the first time I walked into town green as a newborn maize plant, is LESS than helpful when I'm trying to regain my menagerie of summoned creatures. 

This module is shaping up fantastically!


----------



## valn (Aug 25, 2004)

*Organize a party*

Chaz my friend, congratulations!
The only problem I have with this is that you're getting too far ahead of me! We'll soon be unable to adventure together... 

What you should do is organize a party. Could be our first in-game event. And you know how unwanted guests always show up! *hint* *hint*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2004)

Heh. Heh. Heh. Yep, that guard is totally annoying if he automatically starts talking to you all the time... does that in the standard module, too, even though it's not PC speaking then. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Henry (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Heh. Heh. Heh. Yep, that guard is totally annoying if he automatically starts talking to you all the time... does that in the standard module, too, even though it's not PC speaking then.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




I actually had him _chasing me down the street last night_ to give me his spiel. (Odd question for Thanee: what's the German idiom for "long memorized sales pitch?" Spiel means "play", but U.S. usage is different.)


At first, I thought I was in trouble or something, and ran like hell.


----------



## valn (Aug 25, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> At first, I thought I was in trouble or something, and ran like hell.




I did see him chasing someone last night too. I had the same thought and prepared to run in the opposite direction!   

I know how the tree guardian loves his lightning bolt and figured that PC might do something along that line.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 25, 2004)

I'll see what I can do about Piratecat.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 25, 2004)

valn said:
			
		

> I did see him chasing someone last night too. I had the same thought and prepared to run in the opposite direction!
> 
> I know how the tree guardian loves his lightning bolt and figured that PC might do something along that line.



 Stupid Pielorinho KILLED me with his spells...never trusted Mages anyway...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> I actually had him _chasing me down the street last night_ to give me his spiel. (Odd question for Thanee: what's the German idiom for "long memorized sales pitch?" Spiel means "play", but U.S. usage is different.)




http://dict.leo.org/ 

I'd say "Ansprache".

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 26, 2004)

One request I'd like to make, not sure if it's available at all or anything.  I'd like to be able to buy a really big persistant container for storing ore, if that would be possible.  Like a few crates and/or the like. I was planning on using my persistant storage chest for that, but a limit of 20 items puts a bit of a damper on that idea.


----------



## Chaz (Aug 26, 2004)

Im happy to see potions for sale again. Thanks Morrus. 

A housing question... Is it possible to expand a house already owned? Ok, I know I havent actualy been inside my house yet... But just wondering. Thanks for the fun game world.

Peace


----------



## Morrus (Aug 26, 2004)

Chaz, I need to give you your house key.  You'll need to be online at the same time as me, though!

The new system (selling ready-made houses via the player vendor) works much better, because I can just leave the key with the vendor and if someone's interested in buying the house, they have it within minutes.

As for expanding houses - no; you'd need to find a larger property that was for sale, buy that and (if you want to) sell your old house.

Who was it that bought Elendiel's old house, by the way?  I'll need to change the sign outside it!


----------



## Chaz (Aug 26, 2004)

Ok thanks Morrus... it was just a thought. I guess I was hoping I might be able to upgrade since I hadnt actually moved in yet. haha I guess that would be asking a lot.

I do wonder though... Can those darn quicklings outside my door be moved or eliminated? they steal from me every time I go up to admire my house. And this brings up the queston of ..can they steal a house key?

Peace


----------



## Henry (Aug 26, 2004)

Chaz said:
			
		

> I do wonder though... Can those darn quicklings outside my door be moved or eliminated? they steal from me every time I go up to admire my house. And this brings up the queston of ..can they steal a house key?




Hey, Chaz, I know your place! I use it as a breakstop every time I elude the beetles and quicklings to get to the orcs!  They never can seem to get past it, so I round the corner tight and they take extra time to go around it - which I use to change zones. 


Morrus, is the Arena actually gone now that Elendiel's temple is there? Don't get me wrong, I love Elendiel's place, but the arena might be neat to keep on file if we ever get to a point of having more people. Might be fun to do a "calling out" to see who's tougher one day at higher level.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 26, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Chaz, I need to give you your house key.  You'll need to be online at the same time as me, though!
> 
> The new system (selling ready-made houses via the player vendor) works much better, because I can just leave the key with the vendor and if someone's interested in buying the house, they have it within minutes.
> 
> ...




That would be my character, Angcuru Ioniel.  I'd also like to remove the brewing & culinary equipment and buy a smelting forge, weaponsmithing anvil, and armorer's anvil.  There should be gold in the storage chest to cover the costs.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 26, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> That would be my character, Angcuru Ioniel. I'd also like to remove the brewing & culinary equipment and buy a smelting forge, weaponsmithing anvil, and armorer's anvil. There should be gold in the storage chest to cover the costs.



I can't take gold from the storage chest.  I'll figure out some other way of doing it - maybe via the player merchant.


----------



## Henry (Aug 28, 2004)

Morrus, I have a request:

When you made some improvements over on the east side of ascension, you removed a Gem deposit of Alexandrite. Was this intentional, to limit the amount of gem sources in town? Regardless, would it be possible for you to re-add another gem deposit elsewhere in town? It doesn't have to be alexandrite, amethyst again would work fine. Two reasons:

1) I've noticed now that another player is thinking of taking up gem cutting, and only one gem deposit can be worked at once.

2) Rarely, when working a gem deposit, you can "kill" it, making it disappear by overworking it. This would also not penalize the other player(s) if one person works the gem deposit. To my knowledge, it does not respawn - it only comes back with a module reboot.

Thanks for considering it!


----------



## valn (Aug 28, 2004)

*Screenshots*

I have tried to take some screenshots of my game last night (using the print screen button).

Does anybody know where I could find those images and what format might they be in??

Thanks!


----------



## valn (Aug 28, 2004)

Oh, I can make make a suggestion: add some empty flask in the craft merchant's inventory. Those are sorely needed for alchemy....

Thanks!


----------



## Chaz (Aug 28, 2004)

valn said:
			
		

> I have tried to take some screenshots of my game last night (using the print screen button).
> 
> Does anybody know where I could find those images and what format might they be in??
> 
> Thanks!



Unless you are using a screen capture utility, then more than likely all you were doing was "copy" a screen capture into your buffer memory... What you do then is "paste" it into some other program (like windows paint for example). And they are usualy in .BMP format.

There are some good screen capture utilitys out there that will automaticaly save the pics for you, even some free ones I believe... I just cant think of any names at the moment since I realy havent used them. Good luck I hope this helps. 

As far as I know this above info is correct... If not please forget you ever read this.   

Peace


----------



## Lazybones (Aug 28, 2004)

NWN puts screen captures in the default NWN directory in TGA format.  The files will be named "NWN00001a.tga" or something like that.


----------



## valn (Aug 28, 2004)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> NWN puts screen captures in the default NWN directory in TGA format.  The files will be named "NWN00001a.tga" or something like that.




Ah thanks, Lazybones! I do see them. But what is this .tga format?? What program can I use to open them?


----------



## WampusCat43 (Aug 28, 2004)

I got deep into your new vault, Russ, but can't get past the 'sneaking, pilfering' riddle.  And now I have to work my way all the way back out.  *sigh*


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 28, 2004)

WampusCat43 said:
			
		

> I got deep into your new vault, Russ, but can't get past the 'sneaking, pilfering' riddle.  And now I have to work my way all the way back out.  *sigh*



*ahem*lockpick the door*ahem*


----------



## WampusCat43 (Aug 29, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> *ahem*lockpick the door*ahem*




I appreciate that.  Doesn't seem to work, even with the +1 Thieves Tools.  I have no thieving skills.  Strange that the game gives me no feedback at all when I attempt to use them.


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 29, 2004)

Still no house namechange or smithing stuff added....


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 30, 2004)

Lots of fun today with Henry, Moe, Kebur, Grim, Darius, and others I've forgotten to mention.

That Bugbear stronghold is a real bear.  Poor Kitty. *sniff*


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 30, 2004)

Just finding out how incredibly tough it is to play a wizard without a party...

If anyone sees Aeare running around killing beetles or just standing there looking helpless, give her a hand, she sure needs it.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Still no house namechange or smithing stuff added....



Aww... are you feeling oppressed? 

The name was changed ages ago - surely you've noticed it's no longer callede "Elendiel's House"?  As for the smithy - it'll get done at some point. It hasn't been paid for yet.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Aug 30, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Just finding out how incredibly tough it is to play a wizard without a party...
> 
> If anyone sees Aeare running around killing beetles or just standing there looking helpless, give her a hand, she sure needs it.




I tried to help her last night - took her and another relative newbie into the Shadow Forest.  We stormed right through the lot, including the main camp - she did extremely well.  Then, while I was showing 'em where the good stuff was hidden, eight of the varmits jumped us and waxed all three of us.    

Hopefully, she got some good experience out of it.


----------



## Chaz (Aug 30, 2004)

Note to homeowners...

Quicklings(and I assume other creatures that steal) CAN steal your house key it seems. It is my hope that some smart mage can come up with a spell to make these items "un-steal-loot-able... Which would be nice so that we don’t have to bother our reality agents for a new set all the time.

I was fortunate enough to track the critter down, kill and eat it, and retrieve my keys. But thought the warning might help others to be watchful. Best of luck.


Chazman of the Jade Path Way
Peace


----------



## Angcuru (Aug 30, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Aww... are you feeling oppressed?
> 
> The name was changed ages ago - surely you've noticed it's no longer callede "Elendiel's House"? As for the smithy - it'll get done at some point. It hasn't been paid for yet.



Yeah, but "Bramble Cottage"?  How about "Angcuru's Kick-ass Cottage of Awesome"?   

How shall I pay you then?  Cash, credit, beat up a random passerby?    I'll be alternating between Angcuru and Aeare tonight, so I should be no trouble to hit up for money.   



			
				WampusCat43 said:
			
		

> Hopefully, she got some good experience out of it.



She sure did!  Until the grim reaper took it away, that is.   

It was awesome seeing the people's reaction to her trash-talking Pseudodragon familiar, Tane.  Apparently, people in ascension are quite odiferous from a dragon's perspective, and deodorant is in short supply.


----------



## Henry (Aug 31, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> It was awesome seeing the people's reaction to her trash-talking Pseudodragon familiar, Tane.  Apparently, people in ascension are quite odiferous from a dragon's perspective, and deodorant is in short supply.




What's Tane's story? Is he just you possessing him, another player, Morrus in drag, what?

-Henryk the "Gnome" Wizard


----------



## Ghostmoon (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello,

Just wanted to give a quick thank you to Morrus and EN World for putting this NWN module up.  I am enjoying it immensely.  Currently, I am playing a cleric by the name of...wait for it..."Ghostmoon" .  See ya around.

Thanks!
Ghostmoon


----------



## WampusCat43 (Aug 31, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> She sure did!  Until the grim reaper took it away, that is.
> 
> It was awesome seeing the people's reaction to her trash-talking Pseudodragon familiar, Tane.  Apparently, people in ascension are quite odiferous from a dragon's perspective, and deodorant is in short supply.




Oh, so that was _you..._   * light bulb goes on *

I thought I was being nice to a noob.


----------



## J-Buzz (Aug 31, 2004)

*Great Server.*

Well thanks EN World for a great server.  I got on last night and had a great time (was only going to snoop around for 30 mins or so, and stayed on for 3 hrs).  I have try NWN online many times, and this was by far the best experience I have had.

Unfortunatly I will be on vacation for 1 week so, will have to wait until I get back to play in ernest.

So just wanted to drop by and say thanks....Probably could justify a seperate forumn for the NWN Server discussions/questions.

Thanks again


----------



## Dark Jezter (Sep 1, 2004)

Just checking in to state that I (and by extension, my character Ghimlan Hammerclash) probably won't be around much during the next couple of weeks except on weekends; I recently started a new job, and it's causing me to make drastic changes in my internet schedule.

I should be on a more decent schedule starting around the 20th of September or so.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 1, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Just finding out how incredibly tough it is to play a wizard without a party...



 Don't they have swordman's belts there? 

 Besides, a wizard _is_ an adventuring party - with familiar and summoned creature, that's already three members! 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Sep 1, 2004)

Chaz said:
			
		

> Quicklings(and I assume other creatures that steal) CAN steal your house key it seems.



 Ouch. And they even vanish sometimes with the loot, I think, so you cannot retrieve it.

 Can the keys also be lost, when you die? That would be pretty nasty indeed.

 Quicklings and Ethereal Cutpurses - Kill on sight, best with a ranged weapon! 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## valn (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm happy to announce that last night, I made it to level 10!   
*Morrus*, whenever we're both on-line and you have the time, I'd like to discuss housing.

It's nice to see a lot of new characters. And to see bigger party forming more and more often. If we can gather a good number, I say we storm that Bugbear fortress! 

A warm welcome to *Ghostmoon* and *J-Buzz*, as well as other lurkers. As I've said earlier in the thread, this game is addictive, so you really have to be careful! 

*Dark Jetzer*, I still have Ghim's share of our last expedition. Hope to see you this week-end. Good luck on that new job!

Oh one last thing, I'd like to invite players to post their characters on the character's list thread (see below in my sig). Thanks!


----------



## Henry (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats, Valn! I made it to Level 10 myself last night - accidentally, by crafting crossbows, of all things.  I see why Elendiel was woodcrafting - that's where the money is, baby! 

Next time we talk, I may be up for that Bugbear Fortress thing. Count me in if you can get some synergy going.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 1, 2004)

HAHA!  Angcuru is now proud owner of a new farmhouse, AND a cottage!  I'd like the Smithy put into the farmhouse as well as a farmer's press , if you please, Morrus.      I'll be working the oak tree in the back, making stuff, so you can reach me for money there.


----------



## Henry (Sep 2, 2004)

AHH! The lag, she hurts my eyes!

Boy, was that intense. Maybe I'll try back after 11.


----------



## valn (Sep 2, 2004)

*Henry*, congratulations on your level 10 as well! (And your - relatively - new Admin position.)

And a BIG round of applause for *Elendiel* who made it to level 20!!! 
Perhaps the first, but others should follow soon, like *Bognar*, *Angcuru* and *Chazman*.

Yes, lag was pretty bad last night. We had some the night before as well... 
It's not a good idea to go on an expedition when that happens. And it also makes conversations hard to follow.


----------



## Chaz (Sep 2, 2004)

Id like to add my congrats to all the new lev 10ers... And congrats to Elendiel on the big 2-0. 

Side note to Morrus... If you are on sometime when you see me on, I would like a quick chat with you about a house problem im having.. Thanks.

Peace


----------



## Henry (Sep 3, 2004)

Note for Morrus - when you get time, I need to discuss housing with you. I have a sum of money stored, and I am ready to spend it on my wizard's tower before I lose it.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Sep 3, 2004)

valn said:
			
		

> *Henry*, congratulations on your level 10 as well! (And your - relatively - new Admin position.)
> 
> And a BIG round of applause for *Elendiel* who made it to level 20!!!
> Perhaps the first, but others should follow soon, like *Bognar*, *Angcuru* and *Chazman*.




Man, away on travel for a week, and the world just passes you by -- I'm still level 6!

Congrats, guys!


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 4, 2004)

Man, it is seeming impossible to get to level 16.  Jeez.  Elendiel sure is stubborn to have gotten to 20.  Maybe I should try out that temple some time...

On a side note:  Hey Morrus, there is no persistant storage in the farmhouse I just bought.  I thought the Black Barrel in the back was it, but found out the hard way that it wasn't, loosing about 20 bows and 30,000 gold in the process.


----------



## Henry (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, this is a first! I tried to enter the server tonight, and it was maxed out with 16 out of 16 players! Our little game is growing - I'm so proud!


----------



## Chaz (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes I think it needs a bigger server now hahaha

Id like to offer my congratulations to Elendiel for reaching level 21...   
An epic level, for an epic guy. Well done my friend!!


----------



## valn (Sep 4, 2004)

Congratulations to Elendiel! 

Henry, I was going to say that there was about 12-13 players at some point when i was around. I didn't know we had reached the limit! It's great! Hmm, although not so great for the people who can't get on-line...

Tonight, I adventured with my biggest party ever: 6 members (including myself, but not counting all the familiars and summoned creatures): Darius, Kell, Moe, Grulnbar, Roland and Kebur. At some point, we also had Brak.

As strong as we were though, we were no match for those dreaded 



Spoiler



scimitars


!


----------



## WampusCat43 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Somebody spoil me please*

What is the secret to the dreaded dancing you-know-whats?

Moe the Bleeding


----------



## Asmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Run as fast as you can ?   

Asmo


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 4, 2004)

I loathe those dancing scimitars...and daggers....   WHY WON'T THEY DIE!?

With their slice&dice shenanigans, I've lost over 10k exp.  AR!


----------



## Henry (Sep 4, 2004)

> I loathe those dancing scimitars...and daggers....  WHY WON'T THEY DIE!?
> 
> With their slice & dice shenanigans, I've lost over 10k exp. AR!





_*If you can do Maaa-gic... *duh-da-duh!*

You can have anything, that you desire...*_


----------



## Chaz (Sep 4, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> _*If you can do Maaa-gic... *duh-da-duh!*
> 
> You can have anything, that you desire...*_



Ummm yeah... dont always count on that... The daggers are no problem... The scimitars, well, some of them are extremely resistant to magic to. Be careful.

Peace


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 5, 2004)

Well, Angcuru can't do magic.  Especially not until he gets a better sword.    Of which the selection at the market is mighty slim pickin's.

I've noticed that the NWN server is currently not online.  Shut down 'cause of the hurricane down in florida maybe?  If that's where the sever is based....stupid hurricane.


----------



## NekoAli (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, hello from a new player to everyone. I started coming on a few days ago, and it's been rather fun so far, killing rats and beetles, trying to figure out the crafting system (Still yet to produce a finished item, but I'm trying). Thanks to everyone's work for putting this up. Everyone seems so busy though, to talk to a poor new ranger in town. I'm sure to be around again.


----------



## Henry (Sep 6, 2004)

Neko, welcome to the fun! I'm sorry if Henryk ever ran by you and never said anything - he was probably on a crafting commission at the time!  If you haven't yet posted your new character on the character list thread, feel free and I'll look you up next time I play!


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 6, 2004)

I must say again that the selection of Katanas at the market is abysmal.  Only one is keen, most are only good against certain enemies, and the two most expensive ones make you extremely vulnerable to certain elements.

I am also finding it to be absolutely impossible to assemble Anduin's Staff.  6 consecutive 2-hour runs through the Forgotten Forest and I only find the base section, and that piece twice.  The gossip said that the headpiece can be found at a campsite in the forest, the only labeled campsite is the one surrounded by drow, and it's not there. or anywhere else, for that matter.  I have a suspicion that once it's been found, and in the possession of a player, it can't be found by anyone else.  A unique, persistant thingy that allows only 1 player to have the staff at a time.  

Which leads to another thing.  Is it just me, or do all the monsters in the Anduin area seem to be constantly rolling 20's?  Almost every time I head in there, I get just enough exp to recover from the last death, and then WHAM!  everything in the area starts to crit, and down I go.   If it weren't for this, I'd be at least lvl 20 by now.

I guess I'll just stay offline for a while and wait for some chars to reach at least lvl 13, and then MAYBE I'll be able to group and get some decent experience.

[/vent]


----------



## valn (Sep 6, 2004)

NekoAli, welcome to Ascension.

Sometimes I'm AFK (away from my keyboard), sometimes I'm going through my spells (and might not notice you) or like last night, when there are a lot of people in proximity, it's hard to keep track of everything, with 2-3 conversations criss-crossing the screen. And let's not talk about the lag!!! That, teamed up with those minotaurs, was pretty deadly! 

There's also something that happens to a lot of people, we type lots of text, without realizing we're in "party talk" (that means only people in our party can read us).

Hmmm, and i'm sorry that I accidentally cancelled a party invitation last night. Don't know who that was, but that wasn't meant as a "get out of my way, i'm not interested"... 

I'll usually help if I can, just be patient with an old dwarf... 
There's actually a list of items I'm interested in, so if you're looking for something to do and/or some money, come and speak with me.

Angcuru, I've noticed lately that there are many PCs in the 10-12 range, so I guess you should have company pretty soon.

Speaking of that, I'd like echo Henry and invite people to post on the Character List thread (see in my sig below).


----------



## Asmo (Sep 6, 2004)

I´ve also been searching for the missing pieces of the staff ( I got 3 ) and it seems impossible to find the rest.
I´ve made two obervations during the Quest:
1:as far as I know only one piece spwans on a regular basis: in the Hags Lair area.
2:Only the Green forest garnet spwans, also in the Hag Lair area. 
This is serious, because if you enter the the Forgotten Forest and don´t have a Gem of Teleportation you will NOT be able to leave the area unless somebody comes to your rescue with a Gem of Teleportation or the server resets so you start at the Docks again.
( The Hag will teleport you back to town if you give her 4 different forest garnets ).
Perhaps I´m wrong in this,I would be glad if someone else have done any other observations?
Have any other group or player managed to find a whole staff?

Asmo


----------



## Chaz (Sep 6, 2004)

Ive also noticed the same thing about the garnets and staff pieces. Im wondering if its possible that when a lot of the "trash/bones/rock/etc./ piles got turned off(modified?) that we didnt possibly lose some needed items to solve the quests...

I know that in a certain evil temple there was a trash pile I think it was that spawned an empty bottle that is Highly needed to complete the quest there. That bottle isnt found in the storage area anymore.

This, and the need for teleport gems, leeds high lev chars needing to raid some easier areas for these items(empty bottle, teleport gems) which makes the places in question less fun for lower lev chars to go into untill they have been respawned.

Anyway I guess im saying that im wondering if eliminating the rock piles/bones/trash piles etc. etc. may have inadvertantly eliminated items needed to solve quest areas.... Just a thought.

As far as some of the comments about people having trouble adventuring alone being hard... well yes it can be. Partys are the better way to go. But its not always possible. Chazman did a lot of lone adevnturing comming up in rank. You just have to figure out good strategys and stick to them. Yes its more likely you will die more often, but this can be reduced with good game play. Carry and use plenty of potions... Morrus has made them available to us and nobody should let this resourse go to waste.

When there are multiple opponents that are tough... get them to fight you in a doorway, top/botom of a hill etc. to keep them from surrounding you all at once. One on one is much easier than all at once.. Go slow and see whats ahead if you can. If there are large numbers of foes comming up leed one or two away from the pack with bow/xbow/sling etc. fire so that you have a more managable fight. I did all this stuff sitting at a table pen & paper roll playing D&D, and actualy doing it with the visual benifit of the game on screen realy puts in to perspective how these little strategys work.

Anyway there are more, but I wont bore you further.. Im sure this sort of thing is probably what everyone does already and im just repeating the obvious. But sometimes it pays to go slow, look and think about whats ahead.

Great game Morrus, thanks again. Need a couple tweeks I think, but what living evolving thing doesnt need tweeks from time to time. I know I personaly need them all the time.   

Peace


----------



## Chaz (Sep 7, 2004)

Kell Aura is wanting to speak to a contractor about building a sorcerers tower. He has some ideas, and he'd like to find out if they are possible to do.

Thanks in advance.   

Peace


----------



## valn (Sep 7, 2004)

Congratulations to both *Chaz* and *Bognar*, for making it to the big 2-0!!!   

*Angcuru*, there are already at least 3 characters at lvl 13th that I know of: *Rasputin*, *Kell* and *Darius*. I'll be there pretty soon myself...

As for adventuring solo, if you're a spellcaster, I say those summon creature spells are your best friend! They last a long time and will keep some of your ennemies at bay. You'll soon find yourself healing and boosting them. If you're a ranger, try to tame an animal.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 7, 2004)

So there are a few people around 13th level now?  Nice.  Hopefully they'll welcome grouping with a 17th level Swordsman down on his luck.


----------



## Celia_Gyweth (Sep 8, 2004)

*Donations to the cause of our world.*

ARG! After looking and looking and looking around some more tonight, for not only text I read on Friday that Morrus was asking for donations to the server, but also for his email address, I have found NOTHING.

I have paypal account. I have money. I wish to donate to the cause of the 0 En World NWN server.

I am currently 10th leval (Thanks for everyone who helped me get there!), and am thrilled I've finally found a public NWN place I can call home.

So.......Morrus, what do you say?


----------



## Chaz (Sep 8, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> So there are a few people around 13th level now?  Nice.  Hopefully they'll welcome grouping with a 17th level Swordsman down on his luck.



Kell is already lev 14... there are others in that range.. in the last couple days ive been in partys with as many as 5-6 or more chars at a time, not including pets/summoned critters...

So there are people out there. Good luck.

Peace


----------



## valn (Sep 9, 2004)

*A warning!*

If you are level 12 or higher, you should avoid going to the Rift Canyon... or you will have a rather nasty surprise....
(It could be a bug, I don't know. But you will not receive any in-game warning.)


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 10, 2004)

And if you reach 18, don't go anywhere near anduin with any substantial amount of gold.


----------



## Brutoss (Sep 10, 2004)

valn said:
			
		

> If you are level 12 or higher, you should avoid going to the Rift Canyon... or you will have a rather nasty surprise....
> (It could be a bug, I don't know. But you will not receive any in-game warning.)




I'd change that warning to just avoid going to the Rift Canyon - unless you are over about level 15 or have a strong party.  Ash poked his nose in there yesterday and had it promptly shot off.  He used 5 Heal potions trying to stay alive and succeeded, just.  Then he wandered in a little further and had another mob materialize between him and the exit.  He died.


----------



## Firzair (Sep 10, 2004)

*Finally I'm there, too!*

Yesterday I got HotU from my wife as a birthday present along with 4 and a half hours of free playing time (she visited friends with our nearly 2-year old son), isn't she great?

My char is Thalion Comsend, a cleric at level 3 now. I'm already addicted to EN World but I don't know when I'm able to play again...   

Thanks to all the guys who lent me a hand yesterday and praise be Lathander for providing such a powerful device as the altar at Elendiels Temple, it sure helps a lot.

Greetings 
Firzair


----------



## valn (Sep 10, 2004)

*A warning about Continual Flame*

Another friendly warning!

If you cast Continual Flame on an item, it can boost its IRL (item restriction level; meaning the minimum level at which you can use it/equip it). If you do that on an equipped item, and the IRL becomes higher than your PC level, it will not be unequipped. *HOWEVER*, when you try to reconnect, you will get a message like:
*[ Invalid Character - Player login refused - Item equipped with an "Item Level" disallowed by server restrictions.] *  and not be able to access that characer.

*Brutoss*, it doesn't have to do with the difficulty of the encounters, it has to do with what the module will do with your character!


----------



## Celia_Gyweth (Sep 10, 2004)

*A home, oh please, a home?*

I'm looking to buy a 2 room home somewhere in the vicinity of town, or west of town. I'd like also to have a few misc. functions, such as bulletin bord, enchantment pool, alter and statue, and eventually a personal merchent.
Money is no problem.  When you have a chance, Morrus, please let me know when this is possible. Thanks!

-Celia


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 11, 2004)

Speaking of enchanting and building stuff, If anyone can figure out it it's possible to make custom magic armor and weapons with enchantments similar to those on items at the market, I've got a few commissions you might want to consider.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Moe D'oh is out from under the bridge*

Morrus, Moe Delozier is ready to become a homeowner.  After years of life on the road, he's ready to do a little knitting, while sitting under the trophy heads of all the things he's killed to get to this point


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 11, 2004)

Also, lag has been a huge problem lately.  I'm fairly sure it's directly linked to the crafting system.  Don't know what can be done about it, but a lag-reducing change would be most welcome.


----------



## Elendiel (Sep 11, 2004)

True enough, Ang. At some point, the Crafts Vendor's clogged inventory was crashing the server -- from time to time, and instantly if you tried to open his Misc section, which had grown to 11 "pages" of junk.

Also, today, Chaz, Elendiel and Brak took out all their items from the PC Vendor (we had dozens for sale, literally), and it does seem to have noticeably reduced the lag, too.

Pierre-Paul


----------



## youspoonybard (Sep 12, 2004)

Morrow is in DESPERATE need of a Persistant Chest, be it through a home, or some other special access.

Stupid knucklebones.


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 12, 2004)

Well, then it would be most prudent for us to get to work on that Adventurer's Guild, now wouldn't it?


----------



## valn (Sep 13, 2004)

*Congratulations CHAZMAN!*

A big round of applause for our friendly neighborhood spider-monk, *Chazman of the Jade Path*, the second character to go Epic!!!   

Over this week-end, Chaz made it to level 21.
So now the question is, who will be next?


----------



## Angcuru (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, Bognar is at least level 20, and Angcuru reached 20 the other day.  So there's four of us so far.


----------



## valn (Sep 14, 2004)

*Angcuru*, I meant Epic in the sense of level 21+

Incidentally, a big round of applause to Angcuru, for the big 2-0 !! 

I've sold all my oil of enchanting to the craft merchant this morning (4-6, don't remember exactly). If anyone makes something interesting out of it, let me know!


----------



## valn (Sep 15, 2004)

Congrats to *Darius* for attaining level 20!!

Many interesting events took place last night!
*Morrus*, I had a lot of fun! Thanks!! 
(And I suspect you had a hand in that invisible stalker and Drow Spider as well.  )

I'll post about some of these events in the game moments thread, when (and if) I have time later today (or tonight) and I might also have a few good pics to add. Kebur will have a lot to talk about! (Look him over for more details.)

Finally, the module has reverted to its original form. See this thread for more about this.

Oh and I saw a couple of new characters last night. If these are from new players, a warm welcome to all of them!


----------



## Greylock (Sep 15, 2004)

I poked about a little bit last night and will be back again for a while tonight. For all my experience with NWN (and I have a lot),  I am an absolute n00b when it comes to online play. Only tried it once before and it was an absolute disaster (DM had a god complex).

Online play is so completely different. Kept hitting the 'space bar' even though I knew it was pointless ;p, and those dratted rats! Danged things kept my boy down, over and over again.

One person tried to chat with me, don't recall the name. Apologies. I wasn't ignoring you, I was scrambling through my desk drawer looking for the keyboard commands sheet   .


----------



## Chaz (Sep 16, 2004)

Congrats to all those who recently reached 20.   


Peace


----------



## Greylock (Sep 16, 2004)

Frustrated a little. Played for two hours tonight. Saw a lot of folks zoom by, but couldn't figure out how to make conversation. The only player who said howdy left before I got to dialogue.

Picked up a disease from the Dire Rats and went to the Priest for healing, but the option wasn't there. So I unloaded gear until I had 151 gp. Went back, but the option for healing still wasn't there. Tried to donate 150 gp to the priest, but he wouldn't take it. Figured I was doing something wrong, so I dropped 150 gp in the blue light. 

Ended up with 1gp to my name, a disease, and eventually a minus 3 to CON and a minus 2 to INT.

Sucks to be Level 2, and I'd appreciate any advice.

Greylock aka Piers Griffyth sends...


----------



## valn (Sep 16, 2004)

Greylock,

to make conversation, hit "enter", which will put a cursor near the bottom of your interface, where you can type what you want to say. When we use ((( , it's to indicate that what is being said is OOC (out of character). Hit enter again to exit this mode (or escape).

The priest is VERY expensive (prices go according to levels). I think he casts heals (so that should take care of most negative states). But i doubt you had enough money. Try to get one of the PC clerics (such as my character, Kebur) to remove the disease for you. Most (if not all) will gladly do it.

I also kept hitting spacebar when I started playing PoA. But I got the hang of the radial menu, shortcuts and keyed functions.

Hmm, do you know about the "PC scryer"? It should be in your inventory. By using it, you will get a list of the on-line players, their character classes (levels) and the place where they are. This is helpful in locating PCs to associate with. Given the scripts of the module, if anyone is more than 4 levels lower than the higest-level character in the party, he will get zero xp.

Level two is tough. Buy lots of potions (or healing kits if you have a good heal score). Find someone to party with. Don't go too deeply inside an area if you're uncertain, just in a bit, then out. Monsters tend to respawn and never forget that you will probably have to fight on your way out again! Buy alchemist fire and use it on your melee weapon for increased damage. Don't forget to look all around you, there is much treasure to be found! You can click on anything clickable, but there is always a risk that it might be trapped... Stick around in search mode to see if you can detect any traps.

Hmmm that's all i can think of right now. I hope this will help a bit...


----------



## Morrus (Sep 16, 2004)

Greylock said:
			
		

> Frustrated a little. Played for two hours tonight. Saw a lot of folks zoom by, but couldn't figure out how to make conversation. The only player who said howdy left before I got to dialogue.



Hit "Enter".  A chat bar appears near the bottom of your screen, and you can type into it.  There are various ways you can talk, and you select the method you want (talk, tell [a specific person], shout, party, etc.).  Shouting is frowned upon, though.

"Party" talk means that only those in your party can hear you (and they can hear you wherever they are).  Some people make the mistake of leaving party talk switched on when talking to someone not in their party, and then wondering why nobody replies to them!


----------



## Greylock (Sep 16, 2004)

I spent about an hour (real time) chasing after PCs, trying to converse, but no one stopped and listened, or paid any attention at all. Thanks for the tips, I wish you had been around when I was in the thick of it. I'm done for tonight though. 

Now that I'm getting the hang of the online experience, I've put out a call to some friends. Maybe they will join up and play. I think they would like this place...


----------



## Neo (Sep 16, 2004)

Back to Basics has occured asmsot folks know... there was a breif reset earlier tonight when the Item Level restrictions were switched on which was cool once my non compliant character was sorted... however Item Level Restrictions now seem to be off again and I'm now stuck afraid to equipt anything for fear it will be switched off at a moments notice again and end up being invalid again... any chance of confirmation as to what the situation is going to be regarding ILR Morrus, will it be on or off?

Also awesome of you to add the Crafts Merchant for the HotU craft system... couple of notes though.

1.  You've included all components parts, from base parts to the parts the base parts actually make.  The basic crafting components are Leather Hide, Bolt of Cloth, Plank of Oak Wood, Plank of Elm Wood, Bar of Iron, Bar of Steel, and Feathers.. all those items are commonly found from destroying doors, chests, killing chicken, wolves, etc...but if you want the craftsman to sell the basics the aforementioned parts are the ones you need to include.

2.  The Rarer components that make special items are Bars of Adamantium, Bars of Mithral, and Ironwood Planks they are used for crafting items beyond the basic nonmagical items.

3.  Your dye Merchant seems to have the wrong faction set as he shows as hostile, probably needs changing to a merchant faction.

4.  Also with regards to the Crafts Merchant, you've included the basic components for spellcasters with the Craft Wand, Brew Potion and Scribe Scroll feats to be able to use them, however there are a couple of problems.
The Blank Scroll (base item to scribe scrolls) and Magical Potion Bottles (base item for brew potion) seem to be set to just one not infinite so once you buy them they're gone entirely until the next reset.  You also included for sale the magical wand and a group of 10 magical potions  but those are the end results of using the Brew Potion and Craft Wand feats but with no effect put in them so effectively an end item with no function, making those items effectively useless purchases.  

5.  On a final note relating to the Craft Wand Feet, to use it you need to make bone wands which you do by crafting large bones (typically found from skeletons and the like).. when you craft a large bone it becomes a bone wand, whichyou then cast a spell onto at a cost of GP's and XP and that makes a wand with random charges.  In the Craftsmans Inventory you've included the Large bones for sale (the base item) and the bone wands (the item you make from them) really you only need the large bones for sale as the base item.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 17, 2004)

Problem with this is that I'd need to go through every door, skeleton, chest, wolf, etc. and attach a script to it so it leaves the requisite components.

And that I ain't planning on doing!  So, it is easier to have the craft merchant sell the base components.  I'll get rid of the non-base components at the next reset, though.

As for the ILR - I guess it's going to have to be left off permanently now.  Seems that once you turn it off in a PW, you can't go back - as we have discovered.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 17, 2004)

Oh, what about the light gems?  Are they base components?


----------



## Henry (Sep 17, 2004)

Well, THAT was unpleasant. I was in the middle of fighting some Hobgoblins all by my lonesome, when I get the message "The server has gone down. Your server-side characters have been saved."

 ?!?!

Ouch. Well, at least they were saved.


----------



## Neo (Sep 17, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Oh, what about the light gems?  Are they base components?




They arent actually part of the crafting system they are simply to add a 20m coloured glow to pretty much any item they are used on.  This gets added as a permanent feature of the item and hence can affect the item level restriction (if switched on).  the gems utilised the Add Property command.. which can if someone scripts it be added to pretty much any item to add pretty much any magical affect to an item from a +1 to keen or +1d6 Flame damage


----------



## Neo (Sep 17, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Problem with this is that I'd need to go through every door, skeleton, chest, wolf, etc. and attach a script to it so it leaves the requisite components.
> 
> And that I ain't planning on doing!  So, it is easier to have the craft merchant sell the base components.  I'll get rid of the non-base components at the next reset, though.
> 
> As for the ILR - I guess it's going to have to be left off permanently now.  Seems that once you turn it off in a PW, you can't go back - as we have discovered.




with doors and chests etc.. you might (not sure without checking), but with monsters it shouldn't be too much of a problem you just add the item to thier inventory and then Update Instance, which should update all occurences of that creature throughout the module.


----------



## Neo (Sep 17, 2004)

Something of a request.. now that SoU and HotU seem to have been included can we get the Scroll versions of the new 1st-3rd level spells from thos mods added to one of the merchants please?  Unless we actually pick the new spells our trade them with another player currently there is no way to get them as the mod treasure tables only seem to include magical scrolls from the base game spells.

Also there are the components for making traps acid flask, fire flask, holy water, tanglefoot bag, caltrops etc.. which were all added in Shadows of Undrentide the Craft Trap skills requires those in order for you to be able to make traps.. any chance we could have the actual ones replace the mod versions so we can get the full benefit of that skill please too?

cheers.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm afraid that you know far more about this than me.  Could you list, specifically, what's needed?  There are tanglefoot bags etc., at the alchemist's, if I recall correctly, though I've never seen anybody use them.


----------



## Neo (Sep 17, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that you know far more about this than me.  Could you list, specifically, what's needed?  There are tanglefoot bags etc., at the alchemist's, if I recall correctly, though I've never seen anybody use them.




Yeah the Tanglefoots bags etc.. already in the mod are the mods own versions but cannot be used with the craft trap skill.

The items you need to include
Acid Flask (looks like a little bottle with green liquid and smoke coming out the too)
Alchemists Fire Flask (looks like a little blue bottle with a spray of fire coming from it)
Caltrops (looks like a little pouch with caltrops around it)
Choking Powder (looks like a pouch on its side with some purple dust spilling from it)
Holy Water Flask (looks like a little blue phial not potion bottle shaped)
Tanglefoot Bag (looks like a little khaki piouch with vines growing out the top)
Thunderstone (looks like a little d20 like thing with sysmbols on)
Blue Crystal (for ice traps, has no effect besides being a component for trap making)

There are fire bombs and acid bombs too which are not components of craft making but meants as more extreme grenadelike weapon versions of the acid flask and alchemists fire flasks  above.

The New 1st - 3rd level Scrolls that need adding are as follows (just wiz/sorc ones included if you want the new 1st to 3rd spells for the other classes listing let me know)
Acid Splash
Electric Jolt
Flare

Expeditious Retreat
Horizikauls Boom
Ice Dagger
Iron Guts
Magic Weapon
Shelgarns Persistent Blade
Shield
True Strike

Balagarns Iron Horn
Cloud of Bewliderment
Combust
Continual Flame
Death Armour
Flame Weapon
Gedlees Electric Loop
Stone Bones
Tashas Hideous Laughter

Displacement
Greater Magic Weapon
Gust of Wind
Keen Edge
Mestils Acid Breath
Scintillating Sphere

There are also a couple of new Weapons that were included that could be added to the Weaponsmith (and magical wersions to the Merchants Market weapon trader), namely the Dwarven Waraxe and the Whip.


----------



## valn (Sep 18, 2004)

Let's congratulate the new characters to go Epic (well that I know of anyway): *Morrow* and *Brulnbar*!   

The list of Epic characters is getting longer but (again as far as I know) no one has yet claimed the Crown of Ascension...

Good luck to everyone on the Quest!


----------



## youspoonybard (Sep 18, 2004)

Morrus, I don't know if you're planning on doing houses, but if you do:

I'd like a house, somewhere by/in the Tainted Desert.  It's just such a peaceful place to meditate.

youspoonybard (aka Morrow)


----------



## myrdden (Sep 20, 2004)

One quick note:

If you have purchased the Platnium Pak, it will not work with version 1.62.  BioWare is putting a patch together to allow the Platnium users to connect to Gold or Standard games but it will not be ready for another week or two.

D'OH...and that was the whole reason for my picking up the game.   

Kind of a serious bug on Bioware's part.


----------



## valn (Sep 24, 2004)

Henry (and others), do you still have that problem between NWN and Windows XP's SP2 (Service Pack 2)? (Program crashing, IIRC?) Did you find a way around it or do you simply not update to SP2?

The french version of SP2 has come out and I've been wondering about whether or not I should be installing it... Since it's not exactly the same version, it might not cause problems, but I'm not really interested in losing hours on this. 

Thanks!


----------



## LrdApoc (Sep 24, 2004)

*XP SP2 Workaround*

The easiest way to work around the issue with SP2 is to add Neverwinter to the exceptions list of the Firewall, or to turn it off while playing.

Once I did this I had absolutely no issues.


----------



## valn (Sep 27, 2004)

*LrdApoc*, thanks for your help. Actually the first time i started playing NWN, it asked me if i wanted to block (or not) this program. So far, so good.


There's a *bug* that happened to me twice last night. (I think it happened to Lindy too.) I switched to a different cloak. When I switched back, my armor was removed. The first time, I hadn't even realized it, since I was stoneskined. But the second time, I noticed and when I tried to put the armor back on, I got a message like: "You can't change armor during combat."

It seems like when you switch cloak with under CEP, your armor gets changed and instantly put back, but since you can't put on armor during combat, you're stuck naked until all ennemies are killed. This is at best annoying (might be amusing too), but at worst, it could be lethal! Who else experienced this bug?


Finally, some congratulations: to *Falruel* and *Lindy* for making it to level 20, and to *Maespring*, who's now Epic (at level 23)!


----------



## valn (Sep 28, 2004)

*Morrus*, here is a webpage on that DM-Friendly Initiative (DMFI) I told you about tonight. I hope this can help you.

Thanks for teaching me not to mess with the Justice League!!!   
And of course you were right, I'll just shut up and play from now on 

EDIT: another (perhaps) useful link, the Toolset manual...


----------



## valn (Sep 30, 2004)

Congratulations to *Falruel* (another one of Elendiel's characters) for going Epic a few days ago! Fal is now level 22.   

I'm also quite proud to announce that my own character, *Kebur Brunn*, has reached level 20 (all cleric) last night, after an intensive expedition underneath Anduin's chapel!   

I started playing on August 19th, so it took me about one month and a half. Not bad for a non-optimized character and a slow player.   

Thanks to *Falruel* and *Brulnbar * for getting me safely through the night. And I should (hopefully) reach Epic levels over the week-end.


----------



## valn (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations to *Angcuru* for making it Epic (level 22)!   

And as I expected, *Kebur* also reached Epic levels (21) early saturday morning (3-4 am, uurgh)!   

Thanks to Darius for that final stretch! Two Epic spellcasters cutting loose on Gray Renders was literally a blast!   
Ooooh and you should see my Dragon.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Oct 5, 2004)

I just wanted to apologize to Dara and Octavian and (I forget who) for dumping out on them last night.  The lag got me killed twice in two minutes and I just couldn't take it any more.  Looks like Moe DeLozier has tapped out at level 16.  It's been fun, but I think I'm signing off.


----------



## Neo (Oct 6, 2004)

WampusCat43 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to apologize to Dara and Octavian and (I forget who) for dumping out on them last night.  The lag got me killed twice in two minutes and I just couldn't take it any more.  Looks like Moe DeLozier has tapped out at level 16.  It's been fun, but I think I'm signing off.




That would be me "the other guy" as Malagant blackwych...  I rezzed you the first time and I was about to rez you the second time when you vanished.  Lag was bad I agree but the cause of your damage wasnt  so much that as going the wrong way LOL.. wrong step in the construct place gets you big time lightning bolted.


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Oct 14, 2004)

For some reason I can't get the EN World server. Says that our versions don't match. I've downloaded the latest patch, have SoU and HotU, CEP and the CEP+Dragonhall (?) haks, but I still can't get on.


----------



## valn (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey Doc!

Well that's the thing, the EN World server doesn't use the latest patch (1.64), but is still at the previous one (1.62).

There's a revert patch (from 1.64 to 1.62) on Bioware's Site (under patches), if you really want to play right now.


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Oct 14, 2004)

valn said:
			
		

> Hey Doc!



Hello.



> Well that's the thing, the EN World server doesn't use the latest patch (1.64), but is still at the previous one (1.62).



Aaaaaah. Well, that answers it then.

Thought it was me... as usual.


----------

